# blackwater-3-9-14 & LURE review



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

This is a report and my review of a new lure (new to me anyway).

Launched before daylight and was fishing as the sun rose….
Throwing a spook, made about a dozen casts before the 1st trout hit. It was a beauty 24”…bad thing is as she was dragging me around she pulled the boat right thru where I was fishing. Killed that spot for a while.

Top water bite died quickly so I started throwing the Paul Brown, Soft-Dine. Bought this a few months back and never fished it yet.

So, started throwing the soft-dine and the trout gave their approval. Caught another good one 22” and 2 more smaller ones when I noticed some minnows being chased several hundred yds. away on a large grass flat.

Moved within casting distance and immediately hung a 14”, stayed there a bit and caught 3-4 more smaller ones, largest in that spot being about 15”. BUT…what that showed me is the schoolies are chasing bait. YEAH for spring movement patterns. Too pics of the 3 biggest fish.

Bite slowed, I called it a day. Other than the 24” fish, everything else was caught on the soft dine.

I like the soft dine for many reasons and 1 trick I discovered this morning by accident…let’s see if anyone can figure out what it is…otherwise it’ll cost you for that tip. :whistling:


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Ive been thinking of trying this lure, do you retrieve it the same way as a mirro dine?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Big ole Gator there!! Where did you pick up that lure?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ric, I let the fish tell me how to work it.
I start by short erratic twitches...no hits, change to a short, jerk n pause routine...nothing ...try just letting it sink to the bottom and vertical jig it w/ an eye for line "ticks".

Big Daddy...got it at Academy...I'll prolly pick up a couple more in different colors...but that chart combo is 99% of the time the color I fish w/ .


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some healthy looking trout. I have never fished with the soft dine , mainly because I didn't think very much of them. They just didn't have much eye appeal to me. Well that shows what I know. Now I'm gonna have to get one. Thanks for the report .


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

how is the sink rate on the P.B. Softdine compared to a 17MR?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

servo765 said:


> how is the sink rate on the P.B. Softdine compared to a 17MR?


 It's the same lure...Paul Brown lures is owned by Mirror lure.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

GROUPERKING said:


> Those are some healthy looking trout. I have never fished with the soft dine , mainly because I didn't think very much of them. They just didn't have much eye appeal to me. Well that shows what I know. Now I'm gonna have to get one. Thanks for the report .


 They were healthy, I got a 7" mullet out of the gullet of one last week.

I liked the scale side pattern they put on it. Made sense to me since bait fish don't come in a no-scale, smooth sided version, ha ha.


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Soft dine sinks much faster than a 17mr


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Snook said:


> Soft dine sinks much faster than a 17mr


well, you peaked my engineering interest...so.

I weighed the MR-17 = 12 gms.
soft dine = 9.3 gms.

The difference is about the wt. of 2-1/2 cigarettes...not that much.

Based on Stokes law of resistance for small objects thru a viscous liquid (such as water)...they will sink about the same, variables that influence the sink rate are:

wind
water current
line wt.
how far you cast the lure and so on...

Yes, I'm bored with too much time on my hands. ha ha.

But...you are correct the soft dine does weigh more than the MR-17.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

try it with the front hook removed. makes it lighter and less drag and less grass. seems like they get it in their mouth better.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

well I'll have to just throw both overboard and see which one goes out of sight sooner to settle this!


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

There is also material density and how much hollow area there is inside the lure.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

wouldn't it be an object's density that determines the sink rate? Anyway, I've been using the Paul Brown line for a couple of years and like the Fat Boy the best, but the Original is pretty good, too. Nice fish btw - good job.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent catch, especially, since you only fish a short time in the mornings. Enjoyed the "lure report."


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the soft dine for many reasons and 1 trick I discovered this morning by accident…let’s see if anyone can figure out what it is…otherwise it’ll cost you for that tip.







 

The trick....I'll take a guess. Bend it?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I was gonna guess storing it in the Gulp! sauce? Not sure if it is absorbent material at all


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

smooth move said:


> try it with the front hook removed. makes it lighter and less drag and less grass. seems like they get it in their mouth better.


 That's a good idea..
Thanks


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac1109 said:


> I like the soft dine for many reasons and 1 trick I discovered this morning by accident…let’s see if anyone can figure out what it is…otherwise it’ll cost you for that tip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep...should have known you'd guess it, ha ha.

I discovered this by accident...after a trout knocked the crap outta the lure, it wobbled differently when I reeled it in...I straightened it just a lil and kept throwing it....reminds me of when bait fish get hit and are injured.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

servo765 said:


> I was gonna guess storing it in the Gulp! sauce? Not sure if it is absorbent material at all


 Haven't tried that...some materials don't react well to GULP sauce...they'll melt. I do think the soft sides make scents stick better.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow way too much smart stuff for me lol. Nice catch tho !!!


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Am I missing something? You stated:
I weighed the MR-17 = 12 gms.
soft dine = 9.3 gms.

Then you said the soft dine weighed more???


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

Soft dine sinks much faster than a 17mr


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

I picked up a couple of Soft Dine Paul Brown's and have absolutely been wrecking the keeper size reds on it. I use the black back and pearl sides. They don't let go when they hit it. They swallow it a lot of times. Good hook up ratio. It is a good lure. For sure. Nice fish. Good report.


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*Paul Brown soft dine.*

I'm as impressed with this lure as I am with the original dine.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Lejet said:


> Am I missing something? You stated:
> I weighed the MR-17 = 12 gms.
> soft dine = 9.3 gms.
> 
> Then you said the soft dine weighed more???


 Whoops...it does...I had reversed the numbers when I posted it, great catch on that. lol


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

davidcobia said:


> I picked up a couple of Soft Dine Paul Brown's and have absolutely been wrecking the keeper size reds on it. I use the black back and pearl sides. They don't let go when they hit it. They swallow it a lot of times. Good hook up ratio. It is a good lure. For sure. Nice fish. Good report.


 I had an appt. in P'cola this a.m. and stopped by academy and picked up a couple more.

I use several of the Paul Brown lures and like them all.


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Nix the gulp juice idea and dab some pro cure on it. After you twitch the bait simply reel straight very slowly without any twitches as it settles deeper and almost 100% of my strikes come on that straight reel/fall.

Also, had luck bending other PB lures but find my strikes increase on the soft dine with a straight thru-wire.


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

*hey ba foot or anyone else, i just moved here*

my wife and I just move here, we live right off of I-10 exit 28 on ward basin road just east of the blackwater bridge, we are wanting to try the trout fishing, we have a small 2 man bassboat, can you tell us where to put in and where to go, we thank you in advance/
my number is 580-239-9108 any one is welcome to call as we do not know anyone here yet and any info would be help full, we hve been up to bear lake and caught a couple and I caught some pickerel out of the river on the way back, but we are still rookies her,
thanks again
Chris


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Drive south to the end of Ward Basin. Boat ramp on right. Or go to Bagdad to Oyster Pile ramp - public and free...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

kowboycc said:


> my wife and I just move here, we live right off of I-10 exit 28 on ward basin road just east of the blackwater bridge, we are wanting to try the trout fishing, we have a small 2 man bassboat, can you tell us where to put in and where to go, we thank you in advance/
> my number is 580-239-9108 any one is welcome to call as we do not know anyone here yet and any info would be help full, we hve been up to bear lake and caught a couple and I caught some pickerel out of the river on the way back, but we are still rookies her,
> thanks again
> Chris


Hey Neighbor. I live on Ward Basin. Lets hook up and go catch some.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Love that Chartruese color; especially early in the season. You guys really are getting the results and there are some good tips in this thread; but I have to confess, all this talk about resistance, specific gravity, laminar flow, density, friction and weight is hurting my head.

I always just take the two lures in a couple of feet of water, drop em at the same time and see which falls faster. Keeps me from wearing out a bunch of calculators. I like to try to develop a count-down based on depth.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

kowboycc said:


> my wife and I just move here, we live right off of I-10 exit 28 on ward basin road just east of the blackwater bridge, we are wanting to try the trout fishing, we have a small 2 man bassboat, can you tell us where to put in and where to go, we thank you in advance/
> my number is 580-239-9108 any one is welcome to call as we do not know anyone here yet and any info would be help full, we hve been up to bear lake and caught a couple and I caught some pickerel out of the river on the way back, but we are still rookies her,
> thanks again
> Chris


 Hey Chris, WELCOME to the area.

The guys already gave you the same advice I would. I launch at both 
Oyster pile and Marquis basin almost always, main reason for me is they are less than 10 min. from home.

This time of yr. the trout are scattered and hard pickings. They are moving from winter to spring patterns and it changes daily.

Easier fishing is right around the corner when the water warms just a few more degrees.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> Love that Chartruese color; especially early in the season. You guys really are getting the results and there are some good tips in this thread; but I have to confess, all this talk about resistance, specific gravity, laminar flow, density, friction and weight is hurting my head.
> 
> I always just take the two lures in a couple of feet of water, drop em at the same time and see which falls faster. Keeps me from wearing out a bunch of calculators. I like to try to develop a count-down based on depth.


 ha ha...yeah, gave myself a headache over that.
I count down every lure I throw that sinks...helps me duplicate the same cast, etc. when I get lucky and hang one on the retrieve.


----------



## FishRiverBandit (Mar 17, 2014)

I use both the soft dine and the fatboy and love them both


----------

